# [SOLVED]Slow PC after changing PSU

## Huwawa

After I changed my PSU(the other one went bad somehow; I had another one handy), my PC seems to do everything more slowly. Any ideas?

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23.9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23.9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2800+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 31 Jan 2008 01:47:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/openjms/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wwc.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org "

LINGUAS="en he ja"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib ace acl acpi addbookmarks aim alsa amarok amazon amr amrnb amuled arts artworkextra asf async audacious avahi bash-completion berkdb bidi binary-drivers bitmap-fonts bittorrent bl blender-game bluetooth bonjour bookmarks branding buttons bzip2 cairo canna ccache cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom chm cjk clamav cli connectionstatus cpudetection cracklib crypt cups cursors daap daemon dbus debug dga dia directfb doc dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dynamicplugin eds encode evo examples expat fam fbcon ffmpeg finger flac fluidsynth foomaticdb fortran ftp galago gcj gcl gd gdbm ggi gif gimp gimpprint gmail gnome gnutella gnutls gopher gphoto2 gpm gps gs gsm gtalk gtk gtkhtml gzip hal hfs history howl-compat html iconv icq idea ident ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inkjar ipod iptv ipv6 irc irda isdnlog ivtv jabber jack javascript jfs jikes jms jmx joystick jpeg kde kdepim kdm kerberos keyring kqemu ladspa lash lcms libcaca libnotify lirc live lua mad md5sum midi mikmod mmx mmxext mng modplug mono mp3 mp4 mplayer mtp mudflap musepack music musicbrainz mysql ncurses neXt net nethack netmeeting network network-cron networking new-interface new-login nextaw njb nls nntp nodrm nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf perl php plotutils png posix postscript ppds pppd prelude psyco pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support quicktime rar rdesktop react readline real reflection reiserfs remix roundrobin rss rsync rtc ruby scim sdl sdlaudio session slp smp sms snmp snortsam source speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg svga tagwriting tcpd tetex tga theora threads thunderbird tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vcd vidix visualization voice vorbis webdav win32codecs wireshark wma wmf x264 x86 xanim xattr xfce xfs xine xiph xml xorg xplanet xscreensaver xv xvid yahoo zeroconf zip zlib zoran" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en he ja" LIRC_DEVICES="mceusb mceusb2" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

UPDATE: I changed PSUs and now everything is better.

----------

## Jogie214

What do you mean "more slowly"? 

Is it possible, that your new PSU, isn't as potent as your former PSU?

Especially 3D Apps will work very slow (sometimes even unstable) if the Power Supply is to weak.

Greetings

         Seb

P.S.: Please post your HW, and the Specs of the PSU.

----------

## eccerr0r

I've had my machine spontaneously change CMOS settings when powered down, check if your CMOS settings, specifically CPU config, are still correct.

Crappy M/B I know... CMOS battery is still good too...

----------

## Huwawa

Is there a way to check my h/w from within Linux?

----------

## robdd

Hi Huwawa - Can you be more specific about

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> my PC seems to do everything more slowly ??
> 
> 

 

I think it's very unlikely that the problem is in Linux - it's almost certainly some kind of BIOS setup problem. If the previous PSU went pooof then it's possible that the fluctuations in voltage could have affected the BIOS settings held in CMOS. So if you want some help then post what kind of BIOS you have, and some details of the CPU-specific seetings.  As an example, the BIOS can control whether your CPU uses the onboard cache memory - if that is turned off your CPU will run like a dog. Also, can you see the BIOS self-test messages when you boot up ?  If not you can usually turn them on in the BIOS setup. Then you could check that all your installed memory is recognised and test out OK - if the dying PSU trashed some of your memory the CPU may still boot, but with reduced memory it may run slower.

Regards, Rob.

----------

## energyman76b

have you connected all the required cables? Not only the 20pin one, but also the 4 pin one? And what about your graphic card? Does it need extra power? Did you connect it too?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

In the world of computers, pretty much anything is possible. I worked on a computer that was hit by lightning. The strike entered through the parallel port, and blew a hole in the buffer chip, and the PC board underneath. The machine booted all the way, and ran Windows 95 as well as could be expected by a Pentium 90. I was impressed. We junked the system, nonetheless. Lightning strikes are never a good thing, and almost impossible to repair short of replacing every component.

I have seen hard drive corruption, as in a file (or directory) being in mid write when the power supply went bad. That depends on whether there were disk writes occurring. Rarely, I have seen motherboards go bad. Sometimes they were the initial cause of the problem with the power supply. 

If your machine is multiple boot, test it with its other operating system(s). If the problem remains, then there might be some sort of hardware problem. If not, then your Gentoo partition got hosed because the power supply died in mid write. 

It wouldn't hurt to check the CMOS settings, just in case. It also might not hurt to blow out the fans, heat sinks, and everything else inside since you have the box open...but you probably already did that.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Huwawa

I just changed the PSU, and now everything is fine. Thanks all!

----------

